# Found a GOAT in the junkyard!! :(



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

hey this isnt really a project post but i went to the junkyard (my second home lol) and on the way out spotted this tucked away in the back









at first i thought it was a lemans but i peeped at the vin tag and saw this









it appears to be a green exterior car with a column shift and split bench seat. the NJ climate had taken its toll on the car after 46 years and there was almost nothing left of it


































almost everyting was rotted on the car and what lenses were left were smashed and the endura bumper was destroyed.









i got excited and checked and it didnt have ram air headers so i was a bit bummed but its sucks to see a real GTO sitting in a junkyard in that condition


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the washer fluid bottle still looks usable...:smile2:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That bench seat is a rare find and worth a few bucks to a person doing a correct restoration. Many cars that came with the bench were converted to buckets.

It also appears to be a 2 barrel engine. I could use the throttle cable bracket on the intake manifold and the thermostat housing...:smile2:

Might want to check the rear axle, but I doubt it is a posi with the low hp engine.


----------



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

well if anyone wants to go to middlesex new jersey its at absolute auto salvage


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

rear bumper looks like it can be a good core as long as there isn't any rot through


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

The color alone makes that a rare find.


----------

